# ammo is expensive.......my new policy



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Need I say more.......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA Good one MIke !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That policy works for me !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

No Use in Wasting Powder, Lead or Time! There is only so much of either one!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, the warning shot idea was only ever thought up for the movies!!!!!!!!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Hhahahahahahahaha thats funny man and I hear ya ammo is so expensive its horrible


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Warning shot?????


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

When I took my chcl class a guy asked the instructor about warning shots... Instructor said "Yes! Always shoot 2 warning shots if you are in danger!". Most ppl paused and thought he was crazy... He then went on to say "It's common courtesy to give a double tap to the chest before going for the headshot.."


----------

